

Five Ways Deregulation Is Ripping America Apart - zoowar
https://www.commondreams.org/view/2012/10/15

======
cardine
So if I own a company and pay myself through capital gains I therefore wasn't
innovating or working hard? To even suggest that is ridiculous.

------
engelwood
Disgusting propaganda.

